# Working In A Small Space



## W.Y. (Nov 21, 2016)

Made this video this afternoon . 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bi2hnNnnKfQ


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks William! I too am in the Micro-shop arena :biggrin: Mine has benches (two) rather than wheels. But I don't make the same stuff you do :redface: 

Nice tour video!


----------



## Mr Vic (Nov 21, 2016)

Awesome use of space William. Also watched the 4014 video from after you moved in. Looks like a few tool upgrades since then.


----------



## Skie_M (Nov 21, 2016)

Sorry ... had to go throw up in the middle of the video, but that's a great little workshop! 


I suffer from vertigo with all the shaky camera movement ... makes watching movies like "The Blair Witch Project" absolutely impossible for me .... 5 - 10 minutes and I have to go throw up.


----------



## flyitfast (Nov 21, 2016)

William, I enjoyed seeing your video via Facebook.  Amazing!
Thanks for showing.
Gordon


----------



## liljohn1368 (Nov 21, 2016)

Nice little shop, William. I thought mine was small but I think you have me whipped in that area. I have a 12' X 16'  hoping one day to graduate to a 16 X 24.


----------



## W.Y. (Nov 21, 2016)

Skie_M said:


> Sorry ... had to go throw up in the middle of the video, but that's a great little workshop!
> 
> 
> I suffer from vertigo with all the shaky camera movement ... makes watching movies like "The Blair Witch Project" absolutely impossible for me .... 5 - 10 minutes and I have to go throw up.



Well I really do feel sorry for you with  that problem you have .
It is impossible to just set a camera on a tripod  and show all that stuff in such a small place. It has to be hand held and move around with it like that.
It must be horrible to not be able to watch any fast moving sports  or most TV programs or even those fast moving commercials on TV without throwing up . Many of them are way faster moving than my little video .
I know many people that have had vertigo at one time or another . My wife was one. It is totally curable unless you might have the one in a million case that isn't .
I truly hope you seek better medical treatment for it .


----------



## W.Y. (Nov 22, 2016)

liljohn1368 said:


> Nice little shop, William. I thought mine was small but I think you have me whipped in that area. I have a 12' X 16'  hoping one day to graduate to a 16 X 24.



Are you the same person I replied to on one of the micro workshop groups  on Facebook today?  He started a new topic today  and  has the same size shop as you . Might be just a coincidence  because he shows  a different name than you. .


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 22, 2016)

Hey William,
I only made it about half way through your video... like Skie, I have a touch of verdigo and the camera movement was getting to me, but what I did see was well planned and done... I started my wood turning in Houston in a 9 x 11 garden shed in the back yard... I did have a 12 x 14 concrete pad next to the shed that was originally a dog run that I took down the fence and put up a shade roof over it so I could move out there during the summers... power was a problem.  I had enough space to walk into the shed and stand between the work bench and the lathe to work... if I needed any other tool, had to move things out and shuffle around.  I did have a table top band saw and drill press on the work bench behind me.

Now I'm in a 12 x 24 shop and nearly in the same shape, but I can at least walk around to all my tools.


----------



## Skie_M (Nov 22, 2016)

Right now, my shop is part of my living room ... my bandsaw is set up in my kitchen, drill press and sander on an old repurposed dresser, still have a vacuum cleaner set up for dust collection, and the lathe is exactly 3 feet behind where I'm sitting right now .... 

The miter saw is another 3 feet beyond the lathe (on the same dresser), and the table saw is STILL IN IT'S BOX because I have no place I could possibly put it ... I've never even unpacked it, the original tape is still sealing the box!

Currently planning on a 14' x 14' shed in the back yard (up on concrete piers, as permanent construction won't be allowed by code). A nice wood floor and board and batten construction walls are in the plans, along with a double wide door, so that I can get larger projects in and out.

Also planning on cedar shingles for the roof, though I may just decide to use tarpaper shingles ... depends on what I can get my paws on when the time comes round... power will be run from the house's grid box.

Still ... I have about as much room to move around in my living room and kitchen as you do in your shop. 


Also, I've had this vertigo issue all my life.  Apparently, there's no cure for my affliction.  I first noticed it while trying to play certain games back in high school ... specifically games like Duke Nukem 3D, Wolfenstien 3D, Starsiege: Tribes, or any other first person vantage game.  I can play any game that is played from a 3rd person vantage point, like the Diablo series or Guildwars, so long as I keep the vantage point zoomed all the way out.

If I try to even watch someone else play those games, I get a severe migraine and end up throwing up soon after, for just 5 - 10 minutes of watching.  The sad part is, I love all those games and I'm good at all of them, just can't play the ones that are first person view!  

The other thing that really gets to me is the "Gonzo" style of filming, where the camera view is not stabilized and is constantly moving around, bouncing up and down and shaking. I realize that you were NOT shooting a porno, but that's what the "Gonzo" style is known best for ... 95% of REAL movie producers will fire a cameraman on the spot for sloppy camera movement that bounces all over the place, lol ... but unfortunately, that's exactly the kind of amateur work that was called for in "The Blair Witch Project" movie series.


Don't let it get you down ... you're not a professional videographer, you're a carpenter!


----------



## liljohn1368 (Nov 22, 2016)

W.Y. said:


> liljohn1368 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice little shop, William. I thought mine was small but I think you have me whipped in that area. I have a 12' X 16'  hoping one day to graduate to a 16 X 24.
> ...



No sir it's not me. I guess just a coincidence. Another thing. I wanted to tell you that you do great work on the band saw boxes..


----------



## bmcclellan (Nov 22, 2016)

I like seeing the small shops. My original shop was a tin shead in the back yard of our first house.  Wen we moved to Flowood I Kinda got the have a bigger space but it is still limited to one wall of the garage.

Shop projects are always fun in smaller spaces to me because you have to have a lot more creativity for designing storage ideas.


----------



## W.Y. (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks for the many replies .


----------



## Dave S (Nov 22, 2016)

*Amazed*

William - you never cease to amaze me, not only by the quality of work that comes out of that tiny shop, the quantity puts me to shame. I believe your about 10 years my senior. I am lucky to have a 700 sq. ft. shop, I spent 15 years buying top of the line tools, and I'm retired. You give me inspiration, Thank you
Dave


----------



## W.Y. (Nov 23, 2016)

Dave S said:


> William - you never cease to amaze me, not only by the quality of work that comes out of that tiny shop, the quantity puts me to shame. I believe your about 10 years my senior. I am lucky to have a 700 sq. ft. shop, I spent 15 years buying top of the line tools, and I'm retired. You give me inspiration, Thank you
> Dave



Thanks for the nice comments .
Don't know your age but I am just a young fella at 80 . 81 next April .
But then my last name is Young which means I am always going to be young :biggrin:


----------



## Marmotjr (Nov 23, 2016)

For anybody wanting to do hand held camera work, you can easily build a gimbaled steady cam mount.  There many designs out there on the net, but it's basically a 1/4" threaded rod, about 20-30" long, with a counter weight on the bottom end, the camera on the top, and in the middle, a handle with two axles 90 degrees to each other attaching to the rod.  Really hard to describe, much easier to show.


----------



## W.Y. (Nov 23, 2016)

Marmotjr said:


> For anybody wanting to do hand held camera work, you can easily build a gimbaled steady cam mount.  There many designs out there on the net, but it's basically a 1/4" threaded rod, about 20-30" long, with a counter weight on the bottom end, the camera on the top, and in the middle, a handle with two axles 90 degrees to each other attaching to the rod.  Really hard to describe, much easier to show.



Can't imagine how that would work any better than tripods which I already have a few of  and have made  dozens of videos using it .
Certain  videos require holding the camera in one hand and have to pan both up and down and around while making the video . They are the most difficult videos to make .  The smaller the room the more difficult it becomes  because you don't have distance on your side to be able to  get the larger picture by way of zoom . Perhaps I am missing something in your gimbaled thing .


----------



## Skie_M (Nov 24, 2016)

The gimballed steadycam mount allows one to film by hand without all the shaking and bobbing ... it provides much of the steadying effect of using a high-end production studio camera mount, but all in a handheld package for portability in tight confines.

If you were to re-shoot the footage using a handheld rig like that, the resulting video would be at least 10 times steadier, and not cause nearly so much motion sickness and nausea to people who suffer from vertigo.


On the other hand, the video shot from an actual tripod mount is even more steady ... it's only drawback is that it actually needs room to set up the mount!


----------



## W.Y. (Nov 24, 2016)

Skie_M said:


> The gimballed steadycam mount allows one to film by hand without all the shaking and bobbing ... it provides much of the steadying effect of using a high-end production studio camera mount, but all in a handheld package for portability in tight confines.
> 
> If you were to re-shoot the footage using a handheld rig like that, the resulting video would be at least 10 times steadier, and not cause nearly so much motion sickness and nausea to people who suffer from vertigo.
> 
> ...


Oh I am definitely re-shooting it , holding the camera   in my hand which is the only viable way that particular type of video can be done in such close quarters   and it is going into the Videos board on my Woodworking Friends site which is only accessible  to registered members.
I couldn't delete it  from this site  because  this  is the only site I know of  where  there is no edit function so had to delete it from you tube. 
It was posted in five sites and this is the ONLY site I  had  any complaints from . Other sites were thanking me for showing it  and my members are asking me to re-do it and I will .  . Probably as soon as today . 
I will be careful to never post any of my videos here again because I sure don't want to contribute to anyone's sickness  here . Sorry it contributed to some members illness here.


----------



## Skie_M (Nov 24, 2016)

Oh no!  Keep posting them!

It's not your fault you didn't know about our personal issues, and I really enjoyed seeing your shop!


----------



## W.Y. (Nov 24, 2016)

Skie_M said:


> Oh no!  Keep posting them!
> 
> It's not your fault you didn't know about our personal issues, and I really enjoyed seeing your shop!


.
Thanks . I have re-done the video since my last message  .
take care of your health and hope you are having a great Thanksgiving .


----------



## TonyW (Nov 24, 2016)

I've been away so only just picked this thread up. I tried to open the link to your original video, only to be told that you had pulled it. When will you therefore be posting the new one please?

TonyW


----------



## W.Y. (Nov 24, 2016)

TonyW said:


> I've been away so only just picked this thread up. I tried to open the link to your original video, only to be told that you had pulled it. When will you therefore be posting the new one please?
> 
> TonyW


Sorry you missed it. As explained in page two of this thread it has been replaced . It has a different heading now  but the entire video is basically the same and only access to view it is by registered members   on my own site  videos board  and a couple other places I posted it .


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 29, 2016)

*Micro Work Shop*

:beer:Me too. Since I have a micro work area it was natural to start doing micro work such as soldering pipes to a steampunk pen.


----------

